# How does Mastercard say it? PRICELESS



## SNAPaPHOTO (Mar 20, 2010)

It was beautiful day for flying in the carolinas. Temps were in the upper 70's and visibility unlimited. 

A friend of mine put this together, this was a great day for a flyin. About 50 airplanes showed up while not all Pipers but it was nice to see people just flying. It was in the middle of a farmer's field so we were able to have low fast flyby and couple of guys were flying inverted, rolls, and such. 

















Pretty cool day. 

Then my little girl (who won her first swim meet this morning) asked if she could fly the airplane home, and who was I to argue- right? 









Now off on the bike to go grab ice cream- darn good day- rare to have those but nice!!!


----------



## JAFO28 (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm wondering, does she know that you steer with your feet on the ground?


----------



## SNAPaPHOTO (Mar 20, 2010)

not at 5 yr old  

While in the air I had her only using the yoke. We were at 3000 agl and if I needed to I had plenty of time to get her into row two or three and take over again. Of course there is also auto pilot if needed. She was getting the hang of slow movements and looking at where she was going. If she saw a lake and wanted to look closer she just went that way. 
Fun day.


----------



## JAFO28 (Mar 20, 2010)

Very cool! you might have a future pilot on your hands. My flight instructor showed me the poor mans autopilot, trim it up and use the rudder for minor adjustments. Comes in handy when your looking at a chart.


----------



## SNAPaPHOTO (Mar 21, 2010)

My flight instructor made me flight a dual cross country with trim and rudders only including the landing. I thought he was nuts at times but he taught me alot about real flying. Things are always by the book up there.  You need to learn to adjust quickly

Did you get your license? Do you fly now?


----------



## cnutco (Mar 21, 2010)

Nice, I bet she had a blast.


----------



## JAFO28 (Mar 21, 2010)

SNAPaPHOTO said:


> My flight instructor made me flight a dual cross country with trim and rudders only including the landing. I thought he was nuts at times but he taught me alot about real flying. Things are always by the book up there.  You need to learn to adjust quickly
> 
> Did you get your license? Do you fly now?



Never finished my fixed wing, but have my commercial rotorcraft, helicopter. Not flying right now, got laid off, and jobs aren't as plentiful as they were a couple of years ago.


----------

